# Romeo is NO LONGER A BACHELOR!!!



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Yesterday I finally got my boy a buddy! She is a 7 year old QH mare her name is Demi. She isn't trained yet (Sadly) because her old owner got arthritis really bad. She came in a package deal with my dad's horses Cecil and Kodee. She is a sweet mare that wants to trust but she is a little unsure right now, but even just the second day of owning her she is starting to trust me more!
here she is!
First:
Here is the herd she was in with
























^Her buddy. (He kicked my dad! lol!)








^They left to go eat...








^Chillin at the trailer








^Still chillin








^Can you spot Yo?








^Hey girl, why is dat trailer here? I am NOT getting in it....








^You have food for mee?








^Omygosh, what is dat trailer doin? Why is it whinnying??








^The amazing man that helped us load and trailer her! (Romeo is OFFICIALLY NO LONGER A BACHELOR!!! lol!)








^They meet








^Your a girllll!!!! OMYGOSH!!!)








^Sniffsniff








^Still sniffin




Continue please!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*SQUEAL KICK*








^Look at that QH butt!








^Yeah, shes outta shape!!








^I be a Girrafe now








^Hmmm, I think they are buds!








*Sniff Sniff*








^I want dis food bucket here.








^Brrrr, mah nose is cold








^Where is she goin??








^^HELLOOOOO!!!!
Continue please


----------



## ibhorsey (Dec 25, 2009)

Awwwwwww. Their so cute!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

She is sooo pretty! Congrats!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Food now, girl later








^FFFOOOOOODDDD!!!!








^Here, lemmee see dis








^I have purty head!








^Bootayy!








^Lets check out dis pasture here








^Doing what he does best








^Still








^Whats over durr?
Continue please


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^HI GIRLL!!!








^Coupla carousel horses








^They are a good pair!








^Hey, you are dat big girls little sister girl!








^Hmmmm








^Lets check out over here








^Hey, your kinda cute!!








*Squeal*
















^Pretty girl

The end!
(Sorry there were so many! I was just excited!)


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Awe They look cute together !  
I LOVE ROMEOS TAIL !


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice to see the mare settled well with him. What a pretty girl. Are you going to try to do anything with her? Also looks like you guys got more snow than us! didn't think it was possible.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

TwisterRush said:


> Awe They look cute together !
> I LOVE ROMEOS TAIL !


  I think they look cute together too! I work hard to keep his tail nice and long! I love it!! lol


My2Geldings said:


> Nice to see the mare settled well with him. What a pretty girl. Are you going to try to do anything with her? Also looks like you guys got more snow than us! didn't think it was possible.
> Merry Christmas!


 Yeah, we got a lot of snow, and in those pics it is actually melting a bit because it has been raining for the past 2 days and so the snow is melting. 
I am going to try and game her but we will see what she is good at when she is trained.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's gorgeous  Glad you got her home!!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Thank you! Me too!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Demi and Romeo are getting along great! Demi follows him around and is learning the routine! She is settling down around people and actually came up to me today and wanted loves!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She reminds me of Piper. Very pretty : )


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you! I think she is pretty too!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

i think its funny how you call your self "girl" ahaha


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

It is supposed to be funny! And that is seriously my horse's personality! If he could talk, that is what he would call me! lol


----------

